# Need Help. No BS please.



## Mule (Jan 4, 2001)

Im 6', 207-210 (fluctuates)14% or 16% body fat. I have been working out for 2 1/2 years. Ive benched 300 for 1 but I can rep out 225 for 10. Can squat 315 for 8-9 with no belt (if that means anything). Can do 225 for 5 on incline bench. Anything else ya need to know just let me know.

I want to know a workout and what supplements to take (if any) to aid me toward my short term goal of 220 body weight (good weight, not fat). 

Should I do body parts once or twice a week. Just help me out.

Thanks


----------



## MightyKing (Jan 4, 2001)

No belt? That is bad for you. The belt is there to protect your back from being injured. You should wear a belt when doing squats and deadlifts and cleans. Well, as for a workout, right now I am doing a workout that Large and in Charge made for me. Right now I weigh 185 and I plan to gain 15 lbs., just like you. My workout is:

Day 1
Chest, Triceps

Day 2
Back, biceps, abs

Day 3
Rest

Day 4
Shoulders,Chest 

Day 5
Legs, Abs

Day 6
Rest

Day 7 
rest


----------



## devastation25 (Jan 4, 2001)

i agree with everything mightking said EXCEPT that you need a belt.  this is just not true.  if you keep proper form, you should have no problems.  using a belt all the time will do nothing but make your back lower back become weaker eventually.  your abs and lower back are enough to keep you stabalized during the movement.  i have never used a belt and never plan to.

the only time i would recommend a belt is if you are going for a single or double with very heavy weight.


----------



## MightyKing (Jan 4, 2001)

Well, pretty much that's what I mean...When doing a max or something like that...You wouldn't really need a belt for like 220 lb. reps if your max is like 350, but if your doing like 300+ and your max is 350, you should wear a belt...I think so at least.


----------



## devastation25 (Jan 4, 2001)

i agree with that mightyking


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 5, 2001)

See my post on the 10 Week Size Surge and visit http://www.home-gym.com    This is a good workout and it comes with a good diet.  It is something to look into if you wanna accomplish your goal.

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## IRON PIMPER (Jan 5, 2001)

hey mule. right now, im 6'0 223. and im only 19. dont worry bout the belt. i heard its bad for u anyways. but this is my training im currently doing:

mon:arms,abs
tues:legs,calves
wed:chest,abs
thurs:shoulders,calves
friday:back,abs
weekends:rest

i supplement with problend 55, and glutamine. 

---------------------------------------------
LOW VOLUME TRAINING IS FOR WUSSIES WITH NO HEART 

[This message has been edited by Scotty the Body (edited 01-05-2001).]


----------



## cutemonkey (Jan 5, 2001)

I thought the guy asked for NO BS?...

Whats this thing about not using a belt being bad for you?  That's like the BS of all BS.  

You know what's not good for you?  Bad form.  Trying to lift what you can't with bad form.  That's why people use the belt because they want to try to straighten out their bad form.  

Sheesh..next, you're going to say that you have to use gloves to lift as well.


----------



## Mule (Jan 5, 2001)

I always felt if I needed a belt I was doing it wrong anyways. 

PS thanks guys


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 5, 2001)

I want to know a workout and what supplements to take (if any) to aid me toward my short term goal of 220 body weight (good weight, not fat). 
_____________________________________________
You'll need to up your cals for bulking from what your currently taking in now. Eat clean food and maybe a weightgainer would be a good option. 

As far as Programs go, stick with low rep heavey weight sets and compound movements like Squats, Deadlifts, and bench work. 

As far as belts go, they're there to help provent injury, I know I'd rather wair one when doing near max movements then have to miss time in the gym due to injury. 

[This message has been edited by Scotty the Body (edited 01-05-2001).]


----------



## ZONE (Jan 5, 2001)

Try HULK's wanna be big routine, if you've never been to his site I can get that for you

------------------
Thoughts are more powerful then Matter


----------



## Mule (Jan 5, 2001)

yes send it to me (hulks site)


----------



## ZONE (Jan 5, 2001)

I just sent you a private message. 


http://www.wannabebig.com/ 

------------------
Thoughts are more powerful then Matter


----------



## byker (Jan 5, 2001)

I had to reply on this about the belt on squats Ive had herneated disk L4 and L5 of course my lower back for you that dont know what L4&L5 is.I never use or will use a belt with proper form this will strengthen your back also.I ride MT. bikes so this is one of my favorite leg exercises.


----------



## MightyKing (Jan 5, 2001)

Yep, that's what I'm going to say, you have to wear belts to lift..that was stupid...don't say comments like that to make me get mad at you...didn't we go through this already.


----------



## soon2Bswoll (Jan 5, 2001)

10 WEEK SIZE SURGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

------------------
Got Muscle?


----------



## crowman (Jan 5, 2001)

First I will answer you question, for supplements I recommend Whey protein and glutamine, probably the two best supps you can take, creatine is also a really good one.

As for the belt discussion, I agree with MightyKing, If you have good form don't worry about using a belt unless you are going really heavy.  I don't use a belt unless I am going to do like 6 or less reps.

-Crowman



------------------
MASS ABOVE ALL


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2001)

I wear a belt for most exercises, except things like lat pull downs, or warm-ups.

But I am getting kind of old!!!!


----------



## Large And In Charge (Jan 6, 2001)

Using a belt is a personal decision just like using straps, gloves, or any other accessory you prefer to use. There is no right or wrong answer! I do recommend that you do use a belt because things happen. I use a belt on all standing movements and seated ones that I don't have a back rest for. And, by looking at others in the gym, I have one of the strongest lower backs. Now I wouldn't use a belt if I wanted to isolate the lower back say with hyperextensions but deadlifts are a compound exercise that involves the total body. So, use a belt or don't there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## mac sloan (Jan 6, 2001)

Using a belt is not right or wrong but will lead to a detrainig of the core musculature over  the long run.

Insure your body like you would your car,do not wear a belt unless lifting near max loads.Learn to use your built in belt.


----------



## Mule (Jan 7, 2001)

thanks everyone. belt or no belt. i still would like some recomendations on supplements and workouts.


----------

